# Steelhead Spawn Good



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Any of you guys read the article below about the survey done on the rivers. This is the best news we could hope for. With all the steelhead that were killed by the boats this year we need all the help we can get. 










And speaking of steelhead trout, our stream surveys this summer are revealing unprecedented numbers of juvenile rainbow trout. One 400' sample segment yielded 447 little trout! Our trout supplier agrees with my hypothesis that the lack of rain in April meant less silt in our streams, and because trout eggs and young are very susceptible to silt in the water, this allowed more of them to develop and hatch successfully. In reality, most of these fish will not survive the higher temperatures of late summer, but a few likely will, and may go to Lake Erie, grow big, and come back to offer a chance at a wild Ohio steelhead, which is an exciting prospect to many anglers.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I saw that a while ago, pretty cool. It would be awesome to catch a wild steelhead in Ohio.



> With all the steelhead that were killed by the boats this year we need all the help we can get.


You mean the walleye fisherman catching and keeping some steelhead or is there something else that happened???


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Just in general.....the Canadians and their nets along with the record number of steelhead caught trolling the lake this year.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Carpman said:


> Just in general.....the Canadians and their nets along with the record number of steelhead caught trolling the lake this year.


Sad

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Just in general.....the Canadians and their nets along with the record number of steelhead caught trolling the lake this year.


Ant numbers or reports on this very disturbing 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Why do people even have the nerve to keep steelhead from trolling


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Why do people even have the nerve to keep steelhead from trolling


I don't keep the steelhead I catch walleye trolling primarily because I am not crazy about the taste. That being said , I am told that the Steelhead catch and release survival rates when caught out on the main lake are low due to a combination of exhaustion and heat. If that is the case I don't see the harm in keeping a few if you stay at or below the legal limit.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Linky was not working for me, I'd like to see the nat. repro. article you referenced.

Boat harvest is way down from years past so far as I can tell, what is the reference for the super-summer trout harvest in the lake?

Stocking numbers and river harvest/mortality play the largest factor in population numbers, IMO. 

Hard to say what the Canucks are up to but certainly a large number of steelies swim off their coast in the summer.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

It sounds like the guys that are targeting steel trolling don't understand how bad that fish is for you. They say to only eat in once a month. Almost as bad as the walleye.

In Lake Michigan and Superior you can eat as much as you want unless you're pregnant. Just shows how pitiful Lake Erie and Ontario are. Man we need to stop with the sewage dumping and whatever else pollutes the lake.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Why do people even have the nerve to keep steelhead from trolling


Because THATS exactly what they are stocked for! Along with the fact that their survival rate is minimal when brought up from deep water in the lake. 

Oh yeah, and they taste better then too!

We went 6 for 10 in just a few hours Sunday on steelies!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Because THATS exactly what they are stocked for! Along with the fact that their survival rate is minimal when brought up from deep water in the lake.
> 
> Oh yeah, and they taste better then too!
> 
> We went 6 for 10 in just a few hours Sunday on steelies!


Don't eat too much!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't troll for steelhead but are you kidding the fact people are catching them in the lake is gonna hurt the fishery you guys are crazy find something else to talk about they are stocked to catch its a put and take fishery I catch and release most of the ones I catch in river except a few for the table and I use the fresh eggs The steelhead can't be released once caught trolling the will all die 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

River fisherman kill way more than boat fisherman by a extremely large margin. I love it when river fisherman act like they are YOUR fish because you target them on a stream vs someone going after them on a boat. It s put and catch fishery for the state and all anglers not just river fisherman. Hilarious.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hahaha your kidding me right? We respect the fishery and get our butts out on the river instead of trolling our little 25000$ boat around. And you just slaughter them. I barely see people keep steelhead in the river. And you think we own them? Get your butt out on the river and see you catch the hot shot. Bet your trolling spoons won't work.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Damn... I'm really tired. Can't wait to see the "Hot Shots" reply in the morning. lol

They are stocked for a reason. Allow the angler who dished out $19 for their license make their own decision. Hot Shot! Haha.. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> Damn... I'm really tired. Can't wait to see the "Hot Shots" reply in the morning. lol
> 
> They are stocked for a reason. Allow the angler who dished out $19 for their license make their own decision. Hot Shot! Haha..
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Im confused by this post it is a different deal wading a river in december than trolling a boat around in august debate me all u want on my post

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

You are right fredG, much different. BUT... 
I'm sure most guys in their boats aren't specifically going for steel, but rather catch a couple while dragging up walleye. Until there are regulations for anglers not to target steel in the lake (which will never happen because they will always be where eye's are,) as long as they are not keeping over their limit they aren't doing anything wrong. 
We must co-exist. This is a resource we are all paying for, don't be enemies with other good anglers. Simply oppose those that are abusing our fish. 
Some of the most abuse I've seen are on the rivers, a la Gates Mill youtube videos and "anglers" week in and week out throwing heavy lead and big hooks at steelies with "big lips."


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

lucky1 said:


> You are right fredG, much different. BUT...
> I'm sure most guys in their boats aren't specifically going for steel, but rather catch a couple while dragging up walleye. Until there are regulations for anglers not to target steel in the lake (which will never happen because they will always be where eye's are,) as long as they are not keeping over their limit they aren't doing anything wrong.
> We must co-exist. This is a resource we are all paying for, don't be enemies with other good anglers. Simply oppose those that are abusing our fish.
> Some of the most abuse I've seen are on the rivers, a la Gates Mill youtube videos and "anglers" week in and week out throwing heavy lead and big hooks at steelies with "big lips."


I agree totaly was not hating just my. 02 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

fredg53 said:


> I agree totaly was not hating just my. 02
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


ahh, sorry! actually didnt mean anything after the first line for u!! just my .02 as well, we are all brothers of the same hobby...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> River fisherman kill way more than boat fisherman by a extremely large margin. I love it when river fisherman act like they are YOUR fish because you target them on a stream vs someone going after them on a boat. It s put and catch fishery for the state and all anglers not just river fisherman. Hilarious.


Agree 100%

I do both and have been for a long time...some people spew nonsense based on what they read here combined with their 2 years of fishing experiences. Unreal! I guess it makes some people feel good to be such protectors/saviors to fish in a completely manufactured fishery!! I gave up the debate a long time ago Kev....you cannot debate those who have complete tunnel vision living in fantasy world based on what they watch on TV....This IS NOT BC....its the Great Lakes for god sakes...these fish aren't even meant to be here! I would not be opposed if they got rid of them completely! Then what would you "diehard" steelheaders who only fish for one species of fish do????


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

That's it! I'm buying a pair of $25,000 waders. Look out Steelhead! This debate is so played.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

River fisherman get all the ladies!!!!! Seriously though, it takes skill and knowledge to get them out of the rivers and streams. Heck if ya bought a license keep if ya want, I personally CPR 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Hahaha your kidding me right? We respect the fishery and get our butts out on the river instead of trolling our little 25000$ boat around. And you just slaughter them. I barely see people keep steelhead in the river. And you think we own them? Get your butt out on the river and see you catch the hot shot. Bet your trolling spoons won't work.


I don't even know how to respond to this stupidity. 5 months straight of river anglers lining the banks of 4 rivers daily from day break till sundown, in one weekend more fish are kept on the rivers collectively than probably a month on the lake and the lake only has a decent bite for a very short period of time and that's if guys can even find them and even want to spend the fuel to chase them nasty tasting greasers. You have no idea what your even talking about. And just so you know I do fish the rivers hot shot I live 10 minutes from the rocky so I do fish for them I just don't put them on a pedestal like river fisherman do. 25,000 lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sure. My sincere apologies. Haha


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

This is the type of conversation that is an embarrasment to all river fisherman. I love to catch Steelhead, partly because I now live 3 minutes from the Grand River. I have now been doing it for a little over 3 years, and to act like it takes a lot of skill to catch them in the rivers is rediculous, not to mention these guys that catch them in the little creeks where you can sight fish. I have also caught them while trolling for Walleye, in 72 feet of water, rather than 6" of water. I look at it as a nice surprise to get a little action packed fight in the open water. I would imagine that is how most of the guys who catch them trolling view it. Some may even view them as a nuisance since they can tangle all of the lines. 
I guess what I am getting at is please don't judge all of us river fisherman as being this simple minded, some of us know better. 
On a brighter note, it is finally raining out here in Painesville, so it won't be long till I can show off all of my "skill and knowledge" on the river. Ha Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I was more talking about the canadians that drag nets all over the steelhead grounds. Not so much the charters killing 100 steelhead per boat per weekend. 

The net problem has been around for ever, but most people are not aware of it, or ignorant of it.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Here is where the thread turns into a "The way I fish is better than the way you fish debate".

Have fun bickering guys.

P.S. Carpman I'm not targeting you with this comment. Your comment is legit.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Carpman said:


> I was more talking about the canadians that drag nets all over the steelhead grounds. Not so much the charters killing 100 steelhead per boat per weekend.
> 
> The net problem has been around for ever, but most people are not aware of it, or ignorant of it.


100 per boat boat legit sure. I think all you "chromers"need to hook IP with some boat fisherman throughout the the year so you know how many are actually caught. So you can pull your head put out your head out of your and stop talking stupid. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well im my whole life I've. Never seen sports fishermen hurt any fishery. Now commercial is a whole nother story!
But i dont care either way catch them legal and you are entitled to them. I do both some. I like them smoked and canned. As far as cooking,baking or grilling a carp would probably be just as good. Dont like it tough! If im legal only my business if i bring them home to fertilize the garden. I wouldn't but just saying.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW!!


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

hey guys.just wanna add this.for a few years i watched an individual keep 2,make a call and someone would pick them up as he stayed.he had another buddy doin the same.after alot of calls to my wco,never saw him again.then the old 90's when the limit was 5.i got a kick out of watchin people struggle with that!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

There is a post over on a PA board where a charter captain was bragging about 100+ dead steelhead this past weekend. Not every charter targets steel, but more than we think do. 

Just stating facts, not hearsay.


----------

